# BGH-Entscheidungen zum Urheberrecht



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat am Donnerstag in drei Verfahren zum Urheberrecht entschieden: BGH urteilt zu Sampling, "Afghanistan-Papiere", Volker Beck | LTO.de

1.) Beim Sampling von Musikstücken muss die ursprüngliche Sequenz verändert werden und darf für den normalen Hörer nicht wiedererkennbar sein.
Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs: Sampling nur eingeschränkt erlaubt | tagesschau.de

2.) Urheberrecht dient nicht staatlicher Geheimhaltung. 
"Das Urheberpersönlichkeitsrecht schützt allein das urheberrechtsspezifische Interesse des Urhebers, darüber zu bestimmen, ob er mit der erstmaligen Veröffentlichung seines Werkes den Schritt von der Privatsphäre in die Öffentlichkeit tut und sich und sein Werk damit der öffentlichen Kenntnisnahme und Kritik aussetzt."
BGH: Zeitung durfte "Afghanistan-Papiere" veroeffentlichen | heise online

3.) Journalisten durften in selbst gewählter Form berichten.

Alle drei Fälle wurden zuvor schon vom BGH gemeinsam dem EuGH vorgelegt und von diesem am 29.07.2019 beurteilt.
'Metall auf Metall': EuGH erlaubt Sampling | LTO.de 
Afghanistan-Papiere: EuGH billigt Veroeffentlichung | LTO.de 
Beck vorm EuGH: Verquere Sexualmoral und das Zitatrecht | LTO.de


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2020)

Dann wird der Streit losgehen wer Journalist ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

Wer einen offiziellen Presseausweis hat und seröse Berichterstattung für die normalen Zeitungen und Rundfunk macht.


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2020)

Womit man Blogger und "Unabhänige/Rest" dann wieder versuchen wird, auszuschließen.

Und die Tür damit für alle anderen verrammelt.

Zumal Rundfunk (klassischer) und Zeitung gerade am sterben sind.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Da die  die sich als "unabhängig" oder "alternativ" titulieren meist einfach nur irgendwelche rechtsextremen Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten und Faschisten wie die AfD hochjubeln, ist das auch richtig so.

Reale seröse Berichterstattung kann man da nicht erwarten.

Interessanterweise sind diese Typen ja immer gleich da, wo sich andere Nazis und Verschwörungtheoretiker rumtreiben, wie die illegalen Demos in Berlin gezeigt haben.

Und dann wird von denen auch noch die normale Presse angegriffen: ZDF in Berlin ueberfallen: Festnahmen nach Angriff auf Kamerateam | tagesschau.de


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2020)

Reductio ad Hitlerum.

Aber eine eigene Meinung kann man von dir nicht erwarten.

Alles Faschisten außer die in Rot.

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Ich würde das Journalist komplett streichen und ersetzen durch etwas wie:

Jeder der diese Information einsehen will.  Verarbeitung/Aufarbeitung nach dem Stil: "Fair Use" in den USA.
Keine Einschränkungen.
Besonders Dinge die der Staat in Auftrag gibt, bin ich der Meinung, sind min. Teileigentum jeden Bundesbürgers.

Staatliche Sache müssen transparenter sein. Und, fast alles, dem Zwang der Veröffentlichung unterliegen. Keine Ausreden wie dehnbare Begriffe wie: Zeitnahe. 10 Jahre später wenn alles verjährt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine eigene Meinung. 

Du bist der, der in seiner Filterblase hängt. 

Das die Sicherheitsbehörden recht gerne wegschauen, ist nichts neues, sondern zeigte sich schon beim NSU und jetzt in Kassel wieder. 
27.04.2020: Toedliche Ignoranz (Tageszeitung junge Welt)
Anwälte der Nebenkläger kritisieren NSU-Urteil: "Mit hässlicher Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber den Betroffenen" | LTO.de


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2020)

Ich würde darum bitten weniger zur Projektion zu greifen.


Und dein Beispiel ist eines der Besten für freie Informationen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da die  die sich als "unabhängig" oder "alternativ" titulieren meist einfach nur irgendwelche rechtsextremen Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten und Faschisten wie die AfD hochjubeln, ist das auch richtig so.
> 
> Reale seröse Berichterstattung kann man da nicht erwarten.
> 
> ...




Ähm okay -> "Racheaktion fuer Dreharbeiten": Angriff auf ZDF-Team war geplant - n-tv.de

Zitat:
"Das Landeskriminalamt Berlin hat zu drei der sechs Festgenommenen  Hinweise zu einem möglichen Hintergrund der Tat. Zu einem 24-Jährigen  und zwei Männern im Alter von 25 Jahren lägen "Erkenntnisse im Bereich  der politisch motivierten Kriminalität links" vor, sagte eine Sprecherin  des Landeskriminalamtes der dpa. Die Motivation für die Attacke auf das  Fernsehteam sei derzeit aber noch unklar.!"

Aber aber klar, waren wieder alles Nazis 

Genug Internet für heute ...


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Warum sollte jemand der Links ist, bei einer rechten Demo ein Kamera-Team angreifen?? Das macht keinen Sinn.



> Das siebenköpfige ZDF-Team hatte am Freitag bei einer Demonstration gegen die Corona-Regeln gefilmt, an der auch Rechtspopulisten und Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien teilnahmen.





> Die Motivation für die Attacke auf das Fernsehteam sei derzeit aber noch unklar.


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Mai 2020)

Okay ... für dich ist es wohl auch nur "Qualitätsjournalismus" wenn er deiner Ansicht und Wertevorstellung entspricht oder? Ich meine hey, das Kleingedruckte lesen kannst du auch nicht:

Aus "Das siebenköpfige ZDF-Team hatte am Freitag bei einer Demonstration  gegen die Corona-Regeln gefilmt, an der *auch* Rechtspopulisten und  Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien teilnahmen. 			 		" wird dann mal eben eine komplett Rechte Demo  Haha wie geil!

Hier noch nen Zitat von NTV:
"Berlins Regierender Bürgermeister Michael Müller geht von einem  vorsätzlichen Angriff aus. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft sind zunächst  festgenommene Personen dem linken Spektrum zuzurechnen. Nähere Details  dazu gab es jedoch nicht. Bundesinnenminister Horst Seehofer zeigte sich  empört über den Angriff. "Die Freiheit der Presse ist eine Säule  unserer Demokratie", sagte der CSU-Politiker.

Das siebenköpfige  ZDF-Team hatte am Freitag bei einer Demonstration gegen die  Corona-Regeln gefilmt, an der auch Rechtspopulisten und Anhänger von  Verschwörungstheorien teilnahmen. Nach dem Angriff mussten laut dem ZDF  der Redakteur, Kameramann und Kameraassistent sowie drei  Security-Mitarbeiter im Krankenhaus behandelt werden. Alle sechs konnten  das Krankenhaus später wieder verlassen.https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...ignorieren-Corona-Regeln-article21753983.html



Zunächst  waren sechs Tatverdächtige festgenommen worden, die am Samstag jedoch  wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt wurden. Bei vier Personen habe sich der  Tatverdacht nicht erhärten lassen, sagte der Sprecher der  Staatsanwaltschaft, Martin Steltner. Bei zwei Personen gebe es  Verdachtsmomente, es lägen aber keine Haftgründe vor. Weiter ermittelt  werde auch zu bisher unbekannten Beteiligten. Auf Details zu  Hintergründen der Verdächtigen wollte Steltner nicht eingehen. Es sei  so, "dass die Personen, die festgestellt wurden, dem linken Spektrum  zuzurechnen sind nach unseren Erkenntnissen". Dies sei alles Gegenstand  der Ermittlungen. "

Ja okay es Ergibt dann halt keinen Sinn was die da sagen und überhaubt lügen alle weil ist ja ne !rechte! Demo.

Lesen ist nicht drin, denken scheinbar auch nicht  Hoffentlich zahlst du wenigstens fleißig Steuern!


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn 4 von 6 Personen nicht beteiligt waren (kein Tatverdacht) und 3 von 6 Personen aus dem linken Bereich kommen, dann hat man wohl einfach die Falschen geschnappt.

So viel zum Thema denken.


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Mai 2020)

Und wir biegen und brechen uns wieder alles soooooooo hin wie wir es brauchen lalala "sing"


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Einfach abwarten, bis die richtigen erwischt wurden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einfach abwarten, bis die richtigen erwischt wurden.



Und wer bzw. was sind "die richtigen" für dich?

Es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß, links oder rechts.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Na die Täter. Bei einem tätlichen Angriff sollte es schließlich genügend DNA Spuren von Opfer am Täter und umgekehrt geben und die sollte natürlich auch bei der ED-Behandlung gesichert worden sein, wenn da nicht geschlampt wurde.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

> Für die Staatsanwaltschaft sind alle Verdächtigen &#8222;dem linken Spektrum zuzurechnen&#8220;. Nach Tagesspiegel-Information soll es vor dem Übergriff Streit zwischen dem TV-Team und den Angreifern gegeben haben, *Letztere wollten nicht gefilmt werden*.



https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/angriff-auf-zdf-kamerateam-in-berlin-taeter-hatten-vor-uebergriff-wohl-streit-mit-heute-show-team/25799530.html

Dazu fällt mir gerade das hier ein: YouTube 

Wobei 1. Mai und Randale nicht unbedingt untypisch für Linksradikale wäre.
Man muss einfach akzeptieren können, dass es in jedem politischen Spektrum radikale Auswüchse gibt. Auch auf der subjektiv "richtigen" Seite.
Meine stumpfe Vermutung wäre nun, dass -falls das Linksradikale waren- sie nicht mit Rechten auf einer Demo auf Video zu sehen sein wollten.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meine stumpfe Vermutung wäre nun, dass -falls das Linksradikale waren- sie nicht mit Rechten auf einer Demo auf Video zu sehen sein wollten.



Da spätestens jetzt viel mehr Leute am Freitag die Heute-Show anschauen, um die Aufnahmen zu sehen, wäre das aber gründlich nach hinten losgegangen. 
Zumal die dann schon die Speicherkarten hätten mitnehmen müssen, wenn die Filme verschwinden sollen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

Im Affekt handelt man nicht unbedingt logisch 
So eine Speicherkartengeschichte kann aber auch viel Aufsehen erregen, so wie damals bei MiiMii


----------



## Gluksi (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einfach abwarten, bis die richtigen erwischt wurden.


ich scheiss auf die rechten, aber mein junge Hamburg vergessen??? Diese linke schieße ist nicht besser. punkt aus Komma. sind eigentlich auch nur nazis ,den sie wollen nur ihr eigenes recht. Anarchie??? Voll idioten.. Versager wie die andere Seite. und ja es waren linke arschlöcher laut medien.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und dann wird von denen auch noch die normale Presse angegriffen: ZDF in Berlin ueberfallen: Festnahmen nach Angriff auf Kamerateam | tagesschau.de


Waren das nicht Linksextremisten?

Blogger und Co auszuschließen ist ein eklatanter Fehler, der die Lebenswirklichkeit heutiger Informationsbeschaffung verkennt.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Linksextremisten?



Das ist jetzt erst in den letzten Tagen berichtet worden. Was da das Motiv sein soll, ist aber immer noch unklar.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat am Donnerstag in drei Verfahren zum Urheberrecht entschieden: BGH urteilt zu Sampling, "Afghanistan-Papiere", Volker Beck | LTO.de
> 
> 1.) Beim Sampling von Musikstücken muss die ursprüngliche Sequenz verändert werden und darf für den normalen Hörer nicht wiedererkennbar sein.
> Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs: Sampling nur eingeschränkt erlaubt | tagesschau.de


Also gibt es da keinen Spielraum mehr. Entweder so verfremden das man es nicht mehr erkennt oder den Urheber um Erlaubnis fragen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Genau.


----------



## yingtao (9. Mai 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Dann wird der Streit losgehen wer Journalist ist.



Ich sehe nicht dass die Urteile in irgendeiner Art und Weise auf eine bestimmte Berufsgruppe beschränkt wären. Es wird einfach nur das Zitatrecht und die Berichterstattung Tagesaktueller Themen im Interesse der Allgemeinheit interpretiert und diese Rechte gelten für alle.



RyzA schrieb:


> Also gibt es da keinen Spielraum mehr. Entweder so verfremden das man es nicht mehr erkennt oder den Urheber um Erlaubnis fragen.



Der Spielraum ist "beim Hören wiedererkennbar". Es muss geklärt werden (ähnlich wie im US Recht) was wiedererkennbar heißt. Im Vanilla Ice Fall war das Sample klar wiedererkenbar, im Katy Perry Fall war zwar Tempo und die Notenfolge bis auf eine eizige Note gleich, das Gericht hat aber entschieden dass das Sample für den durchschnittlichen Hörer nicht wiedererkennbar ist. Der Fall geht jetzt zurück zum BGH und der muss jetzt klären ob die 2 Sekunden lange Sequenz wiedererkennbar ist. Wenn ich mir also "Nur Mir" anhöre und die entsprechende Passage im Song höre, denke ich dann das mir die Passage bekannt vorkommt aus einem anderen Song? W


----------

